# 2006 28Rsds For Sale



## 6-4-Campin (Apr 8, 2006)

Me, the DW, and our 4 boys have been enjoying our 2006 28 RSDS and its quad bunks for 5 summers now, but as luck would have it, I'm being transferred to Italy. As a result, we are selling our camper. Nice and clean, no damage, its in really good shape. Registered thru Nov 2012. We've posted on the internet and local paper and are asking $14,000, but we need to sell and quick, so the price is negotiable. We're located in Maryland, in the Baltimore / Annapolis area if there are any interested parties. Thanks!


----------



## 6-4-Campin (Apr 8, 2006)

It has the Jasmine interior.
Yes, it has 2 slide-outs: rear slide out which is the queen bed; and a slide-out on the drivers side which is the dinette.
Yes, it has both AC and heater. Both work great and operate using duct work so there is even/good distribution of the cold/hot air.
Yes, willing to deliver if within a couple hour radius of the Baltimore/DC area, but it'll have to be soon as we have our truck on the market (trying to sell) also. ;-)
thanks!


----------

